# Yesterday was another er visit



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I have what they called a Blighted ovum.

A blighted ovum (also known as “anembryonic pregnancy”) happens when a fertilized egg attaches itself to the uterine wall, but the embryo does not develop. Cells develop to form the pregnancy sac, but not the embryo itself. A blighted ovum usually occurs within the first trimester before a woman knows she is pregnant. A high level of chromosome abnormalities usually causes a woman’s body to naturally miscarry. 

USUALLY the women finds out early but it isnt uncommon for women to carry a blitum ovum for up to 12 weeks according to my findings online and most get told of it at 10 weeks . NOW with that said I am not sad and Im only happy it wasnt a baby being expeled also would like to say if there were a baby development I would have carried full term.

So yesterday when i was at the er, I found out tht my blood was at 13 which most blood is at 11 so i was good and high. My hcg levels were slowly gowing and I hadn't lost alot of blood my cell count had dropped just a little and not of concern to the er staff. they gave me options for pain meds (morphine) which I turned down and when they booted me out they prescribed me some pain meds (Darvocet) they offered Tabs but I get sick off em and I itch. AND

a bit about p-med told me. When we were leaving he asked if I had I.d. I said it was in my room and that there was a dog in there. He asked if she bites I said NO, he went in my room and came out saying he hates pitbulls because they are mean. I laughed at him and said No, my pit isn't but he refused saying he didn't want to get bit........ even someone who saves human lives were horrified of the sight of "PITBULLS" which is really a shame because she's not mean one bit. =/ thought i'd share everything that went on yesterday. 

OH, and I don't expect anyone to say sorry. Things happen and there was NO baby so I really don't feel sad as bad as that must sound to everyone. I am actually releaved and I am going to get the shot when this is all over and my hcg levels hit zero.  good Idea yes? two MC one from an infection I had and the other a false pregnancy. I'd rather NOT focus on being a mom, I am only 23 and I have some good time to go to get everything inorder and do it the RIGHT way. So with everything said I am going to get Riley her drag sled in may and her pull harness aswell...Mark can whine but b-day present...that is what I want! LOL so I will hope I get that soon! and I will be calling a few schutzhund clubs here in vegas and getting Riley all set up for her training aswell. anyways..............


I WISH EVERYONE ELSE, A HAPPY HEALTHY PREGNANCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I need to see the little fella's when they get here. =)


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Riley I like your spirit.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm glad you're taking it so well!
good for you girl


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Chinadog


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> i'm glad you're taking it so well!
> good for you girl


NizMomma, haha. I was thinking about it earlier and I said, why would I cry over a sac and yolk? it wasnt alive. I think lastnight I even made a joke when we were at walgreens getting my pain meds I said." Just think babe...we could have gave birth to our very own yolk sac!" nonetheless he laughed and I found it to be somewhat funny. It lightens the mood when you do joke some. I will be getting the depo shot too soon and hopefully NO accidents!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad that you are taking it well!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Megan. =)


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

You have a very good outlook on the situation and it sounds like you and Riley are going to have a busy spring/summer to be worrying about a pregnancy and a child.

Take care!

-- Sara


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I still can't believe the ER didn't figure that out the first time!! That's what it sounded to me when I read the first thread.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

what a great outlook. i applaud you for your being so positive and taking the steps for your future.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Everything happens for a reason and now you can take care of you and enjoy being young! I would love to be 23 again!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

lol, yeah, I think maybe I could try when i am 26 or 27 for kids...if I still want them


buh, i am having slight dizziness today and really tired but I think that is because i didn't get sleep. my temp is normal at 98.5 so no fever and my bleeding isnt bad it is slightly there but hasnt been soaking anything so lets hope i got everything out the past two days and from here on out it will be slight bleeding and hormones dropping. going to go see a dr in a week or go back to the er if I cant frikkin talk mark into giving me money...that way i can atleast get an an-check up from the obgyn and then go back and get my happy shot. LOL!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad you feel everything worked out as it should. I'm happy for you & glad it wasn't what you initially had thought. 

You have excellent foresight


----------

